# there is a bigfoot



## davduckman2010

heres a set of 4 -- 8 ft book matched slabs I just rough sanded down . spalted white oak 5/4 . big foot does exist

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kazuma78

Neat lookin oak duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

kazuma78 said:


> Neat lookin oak duck!


yea those are wild but you should have seen the real big ones that just went out for a bed build


----------



## ripjack13

I dont know about bigfoot...but certainly like the old bugs bunny cartoon monster character, Gossamer...







nice wood by the way...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

ripjack13 said:


> I dont know about bigfoot...but certainly like the old bugs bunny cartoon monster character, Gossamer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice wood by the way...


yep that's it a perfect stunt double hmmmmm could be cousin -- it from the adams family too

Reactions: Like 1


----------

